# What are some options along the line of Altiverb?



## Studio E (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the RC24 and RC48 from Komplete and I also have Valhalla Vintage Verb and the included reverbs with Cubase live Reverence. Can anyone tell me what a difference it makes to use something like Altiverb? I've got some serious projects coming up and I'm looking to improve things as I try to combine different libraries. Any opinions on ALtiverb or alternative options would be much appreciated. THanks


----------



## Studio E (Sep 30, 2013)

Whoops. I just realized that Altiverb is Mac only so I guess I'm looking for a PC friendly verb.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2013)

I've read here lots of positive opinions about Valhalla. You might want to download a trial version of B2 and Phoenix and see if that's what you like. There are also some great IR's of the Bricasti reverb from Simplicity, that wok in Reverence.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Sep 30, 2013)

He means Samplicity, check my signature

and to have some fun, also this topic:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32618

Currently doing research on plugin development, don't tell anyone


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 30, 2013)

It sounds like you are looking for a convolution reverb . Essentially, these types of plugins allow you to put your sound in "the room" of the impulse response loaded. 

Some good convolution reverbs for a lot less than Altibverb :

Liquidsonics Reverberate 50GBP/ roughly $75 http://www.liquidsonics.com/home.htm

East West Quantum Leap Spaces (requires ILOK !!!) $225 
http://www.soundsonline.com/Spaces

Hofa IQ-Reverb 129Euros / roughly $175
http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en.php

I believe there are demos available for all. I currently use Liquidsonics Reverberate and QL Spaces . Spaces is easy to use but requires ILOK and cannot load 3rd party IR but sounds amazing. Liquidsonics Reverberate can be easy use or complex depending on how you use i and sounds fantastic .Lots of tweakability with this one and can load 3rd party IR. For the money , this one is so worth it. I tried Hofa iQ-reverb but wasn't my cup of tea , but still worth a look. I hope this helps you a little , but if you need more info check these plugins out , but read up on what impulse responses are and what they can do for you. Altiverb has some good videos demonstrating this too.Good luck


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 30, 2013)

Oops, yes Samplicity. And don't forget VSL MIR PRO 24 !


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 30, 2013)

Studio E @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Whoops. I just realized that Altiverb is Mac only



Really?


----------



## Studio E (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will start checking this stuff out. Hannes, yes, I am that clueless. Not always but sometimes amazingly so . I've never been a Mac guy and I never really had money for a $500 reverb so between the two, I never really looked into it I guess.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2013)

Samplicity's IR's have kept me happy for years, very recommended.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 30, 2013)

I think Altiverb is also for PC but Altiverb XL is Mac only.

There are also Vienna Suite, which includes convolution and hybrid reverb.


----------



## devastat (Sep 30, 2013)

Altiverb 6 is for PC, but 32bit only and Altiverb 7 is coming out soon for PC 32bit/64bit.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 30, 2013)

devastat @ 9.30.2013 said:


> Altiverb 6 is for PC, but 32bit only and Altiverb 7 is coming out soon for PC 32bit/64bit.



Ok, thanks for clearing that out


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 30, 2013)

Studio E @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Hannes, yes, I am that clueless. Not always but sometimes amazingly so



Eric, my question was not being meant sarcastic. I've used Altiverb 6 since years on PC and still do but was too lazy to check their newest revelations and whether version 6 is still for sale.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 30, 2013)

devastat @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Altiverb 6 is for PC, but 32bit only and Altiverb 7 is coming out soon for PC 32bit/64bit.


Says who? Altiverb 7 came out so long ago that I wouldn't ever trust Audioease with Windows software again.

I have two licences of version 6 and will be selling them fairly shortly.

D


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 30, 2013)

Studio E @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Can anyone tell me what a difference it makes to use something like Altiverb?



The strong area of Altiverb imo is sound design. If you happen to work on sound fx, foley work, re-voicing etc. - that is what Altiverb originally is made for. If you see the microphone setup they are using for recording their IRs you'll see that they are sound design guys and basically clueless about orchestra recording. It is no coincidence that one of the most popular of the Altiverb IRs for orchestra use (ToddAO) has been recorded by the Todd audio engineers and not by the Altiverb guys.

On the other hand if you want the ToddAO IR then there is no way around Altiverb.

The other strong area of Altiverb is the IR manipulation. Very intuitive and mighty. Also, Altiverb has a very clever way of displaying the IR in a 3D model that is quite suggesting for finding boomy frequencies etc. In that regard Altiverb has never been equalled (sp?) so far.

A so-and-so point of Altiverb is the quality of the IRs. They are way better than most free ones. However the IRs of Samplicity, Pinguin, QuantumSpaces (and probably VSL but that I don't really know) are cleaner.

Is Altiverb indespensable for orchestral work? Five years ago I would have said yes if you don't have good hardware. Today there are alternatives that work equally, sometimes better (for me). Here is a short list:

B2
Relab.dk

Liquisonics plus Samplicity IRs

Most probably VSL
Most probably the lexicon bundle and the new stuff by that ex-lexicon guy

EDIT
I meant Exponential Audio's Phoenix and R2
Also look here
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29105


----------



## devastat (Sep 30, 2013)

Daryl @ Mon Sep 30 said:


> Says who? Altiverb 7 came out so long ago that I wouldn't ever trust Audioease with Windows software again.


Yeah it's been long time coming, and who knows it might take another year - but according to the Audioease forum the Windows beta is supposed to begin fairly soon.


----------



## Studio E (Sep 30, 2013)

Again, thank you guys for all the suggestions and direction. I really appreciate it.


----------

